

Agatha Christie And Nuns Tell A Tale Of Alzheimer's - mhb
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127211884

======
mhb
<http://blogs.wnyc.org/radiolab/2010/05/05/vanishing-words/>

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/apr/03/agatha-
christie-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/apr/03/agatha-christie-
alzheimers-research)

